# Gorilla leg band for sur pro



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey just checking to get some feedback on the Gorilla leg bands,thinking about getting some.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

j.a.g drywall said:


> Hey just checking to get some feedback on the Gorilla leg bands,thinking about getting some.


Get the Velcro comfort straps, you won't regret it.


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Square Foot thanks for the suggestion on the comfort straps, bought them and love them!


----------

